

Lessons in PR (Why I chose not to court Techcrunch) - lanej0
http://industryinteractive.net/ideas/lessons-in-pr-why-i-chose-not-to-court-techcrunch/

======
lanej0
The lesson learned (and I'm sorry if you had to read between the lines a bit)
is that Techcrunch and the other major outlets aren't the only course for
marketing your product. I could have busted my ass making putting together
everything I'd need to make Arrington raise an eyebrow, or I could focus on
trying to get the word out in locations where I was more likely to get
conversions. I chose the latter.

To be honest "There’s no glamorous future for Mailmanagr, as well." pretty
much sums up this article. It may be a good product, but its aim is not to be
a high growth start-up and technically its just a component to an existing
app.

Yes, it is just a component to an existing app, but it's a component that
customers seem to want, and that the original app's developer didn't seem
interested in building (but who can ever tell with 37signals).

------
iloveyouocean
'Lessons in PR' implies that there was actually something learned, or at least
that something worth learning is being presented.

Nope, just a guy explaining why he chose to market his Basecamp specific web-
app via 37signals. Dur.

------
dmix
To be honest "There’s no glamorous future for Mailmanagr, as well." pretty
much sums up this article. It may be a good product, but its aim is not to be
a high growth start-up and technically its just a component to an existing
app.

Best place for a start-up lesson? Probably not.

Should you not target techcrunch, even if your app would most likely not get
covered, in order to maintain the exclusive nature of your launch? Sure, if
you got a good plan B.

~~~
tx
_To be honest "There’s no glamorous future for Mailmanagr, as well." pretty
much sums up this article. It may be a good product, but its aim is not to be
a high growth start-up and technically its just a component to an existing
app._

What?! Over half of Techcrunch-covered "businesses" are not even that: useless
weekend projects without use nor future. By the way, I got an email from a co-
worker today about Mailmanagr with subject "Check this out, it's pretty cool".

Last time I got an email like that was about Google's "Street View" feature.

P.S. I am not affiliated with Mailmanagr in any way.

~~~
dmix
Really? I thought Techcrunch has been moving away from those weekend apps and
more towards the ones with potential to have "mainstream" appeal. Aka venture
fundable apps. Plus mainstream tech news so he can get interviews on CNN.

I go to mashable for "weekend apps".

Of course, they have a lot love affair with Twitter and Arringtons ego.

At $5/month per user is a very low margin thats only reaching a market based
on another non-mainstream apps userbase. This would definitely be considered a
side project that regardless of TC is not very ambitious or PR worthy.

